# Baby Albino Bristlenose Pleco safe with Shrimps?



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Are Albino Bristlenose Pleco shrimp safe to be housed together? Long term, I would want to try and breed these Pleco. One of my friend has them with a heavy populated Shrimp tank and it breed during that time. She's going to be giving me a few 1/2 inch Albino Bristlenose Pleco babies. So need to know. I know they eat mostly Algae Wafers, but is there ever a case where they don't get Algae food and start eating other stuff like shrimp meat? 

My Pitbull Pleco is shrimp safe. Not sure if these Albino Bristlenose Pleco are.. they are longfin as well.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

They will absolutely be fine. ABN are one of the few fish that will not bother shrimps at all.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, can't say from experience but the only 100% shrimp safe fish is the otto. Don't pleco's have teeth in their mouths as well?


----------



## whizzle (May 12, 2010)

+1 to what wetworks said. Unless the shrimp is already dead the ABN won't touch it.


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

they would both compete for the algea and boifilm..maybe not a good idea if there isn't enough algea an boifilm for htem both..my LFBP eat bloodworms and brineshrimp like crazy...


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had adults and BN fry in my RCS tank and havent noticed any shrimp deaths or any of them missing at all from what I can see.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome! I always also thought Otto are the only shrimp safe fish. I'm going to give this a try, she's has about 3 dozen of these little babies and she's going to give me 6 to try out but I think that's too much. I'll probably ask for just 2 or 3. I have too many shrimps in my tank to even tell if it gets eaten or not. Taking a chance and see.. I have tons of bio film so that's not a problem.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm currently raising BN pleco fry in my shrimp tank because my other fry tank is out of room and have had no issues what so ever.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> I'm currently raising BN pleco fry in my shrimp tank because my other fry tank is out of room and have had no issues what so ever.


Nice to know! The Albino Bristle Nose Longfin Pleco should look great with dark substrate. Can't wait to grab me some free ones from her to try out.


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

I have 4 adults, 2 adolescences, and 20+ fry in my community tank with a thriving Cherry community. They don't bother the shrimp at all. They do eat flake food and waffers, but not the shrimp.


----------



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

Same here. I have plenty of cherries in with my BN pleco breeding pair and fry also when I have those and have never had any issues at all. BNs are scavengers, not hunters. They don't mess with the shrimp that I have ever seen.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ive had a bn eat alot of cherry shrimp and a friend of mine had cherry shrimp eat the tail of a male bn that was in a cave so it is a toss up. any fish with baby shrimp will make a snack of tiney shrimp


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

I have 12 med to adult and about 15 1" ABN with 100 RCS in a 150gl with no problems. Now ghost shrimp on the other hand will kill BN fry and will pick on the adult BN fins till they have no tail fin.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't have BN, but I have 4 young adult L201 in my CRS tank. I'm lucky that they don't feed on my babies CRS as my CRS population is thriving. But I do have a huge piece of driftwood in there for them to snack on.


----------

